# In your opinion why do people who have health issues caused by poor diet continue to eat the same way?



## GymRat79 (Nov 24, 2021)

Not really sure what goes on in the mind of someone who gets diagnosed with diabetes for example but then continues to eat the same way that made them sick to begin with? They know why they developed diabetes in the first place but refuse to change their lifestyle. They also many times have to wear the same outfit over and over because they don't really have much that fits them anymore and its hard for them to find their size when they go buy off the rack. 

Then they blame this on "Oh I don't have time, or my priorities get in the way of going to the gym." Your priorities get in the way of going to the gym and exercising? WTF?

A persons number one priority with that condition should be going to the gym to get exercise.


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 24, 2021)

Lazy, it’s that simple. I’m completely guilty of it. Why eat 12 almonds for a snack when those two peanut butter cups are much more delicious. Honestly people don’t care until it’s too late.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 24, 2021)

Because it's easier, and more delicious. Not everyone has the will power or mental fortitude to completely change their diet or way of living. Plus junk food is literally addicting... it really is.

It really is harder than it seems, even if we don't think it is.


----------



## snake (Nov 24, 2021)

Probably it's all too much in their head to start eating right. To a point, I do have some empathy for them but sometimes you sow corn, you reap corn. If they only knew how easy it is, I bet most would change.


----------



## flenser (Nov 24, 2021)

Time value preference. Eating junk food satisfies them NOW. Eating healthy doesn't satisfy them at all, and the only health reward is far into the future, days even.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Most people are lazy and/or stupid.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> Time value preference. Eating junk food satisfies them NOW. Eating healthy doesn't satisfy them at all, and the only health reward is far into the future, days even.


Yes and its a very long process of hard work and dedication to get the results they want to. Ever notice how people look at you like you are an Alien Life form if you are above a certain age and in good physical shape?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2021)

No education on healthy eating and no will power


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Nov 24, 2021)

Rich Piana once said, "The meaning of "5%" in the name of the brand is that "5% represents the percentage of people that are out there actually doing whatever it takes to fulfill their dreams, to accomplish their goals, and to live the type of life they want to live*"*.


----------



## CJ (Nov 24, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> No education on healthy eating and no will power


You're saying lazy and stupid in a nicer way than I did. 🤣


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 24, 2021)

It's a difference in priority.

This is our one life to live and some people choose to spend their time enjoying the foods they want to eat regardless of what it does to their health. We're all going to wind up on our death bed sooner or later, this is inescapable. We can die in so many ways in the blink of an eye when we least expect it, even the healthiest of us. Some people choose to live life in the moment because tomorrow isn't a guarantee for anyone.  Even if their end comes sooner than it would have otherwise, they will die knowing they got what they wanted out of life.

Not everybody wants to die with a head full of regret.

They'd think we're just as insane for spending such a huge chunk of our one shot at life on this rock we call earth lifting things and putting them back down only to wind up weak and frail in the end anyway.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> No education on healthy eating and no will power


Regarding the education part. I don't buy that from them when they use it as an excuse considering we have access to thousands of articles online regarding eating right and how to cook and prep easy recipes that a fucking monkey could put together.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 24, 2021)

I watched a good friend slowly die of CHF and truth be told he just wanted to die. I think it was depression. Likewise I believe morbidly obese and/or type 2 diabetics when they get the bad news they internalize what's happening like it's cosmic punishment that they deserve and thus they have no desire to change. They want to die.


----------



## TiredandHot (Nov 24, 2021)

I've always wondered the same thing. I have two friends who are massively obese, and always have health problems. I can't say the obesity is the prime cause, but no doubt it's a big part. 

I met a new friend on a walking track 1.5 years ago. I'm dedicated and was going 5 days a week. She was solely walking to lose weight to get off blood pressure medicine. Instead of modifying her diet, she tried including exercise to lose weight. We've actually walked at least once a week since, sometimes more. There were tons of times she could have planned to meet up,but chose not to. She's told me that many times, as it's easier for her to just stay home.

Definitely a sacrifice to change diet and stick to an exercise plan for many. I have and always will battle eating too much, been a struggle forever. I think many Don't make it a priority to control it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 24, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Regarding the education part. I don't buy that from them when they use it as an excuse considering we have access to thousands of articles online regarding eating right and how to cook and prep easy recipes that a fucking monkey could put together.


theres all kinds of info out there and still dumb fucks all over the place


----------



## wotmeworry (Nov 24, 2021)

Part of our psychological make up: how well we can defer gratification (remember the video showing kids left alone with a jelly bean ... eat this or wait 5 minutes and get three?).  An immediate certain benefit (taste) vs a delayed uncertain negative (health consequences) ... notwithstanding the almost certain fat gain from sugar.

Also, sugar intake apparently changes gut bacteria, making it effectively addictive.  Need a clean-out week or so without sugar to rebalance gut bacteria and reduce craving signals, so that when you feel hungry you actually are (rather than just wanting a sugar fix).


----------



## Yano (Nov 25, 2021)

What an instructor taught us was that once you practice a technique 10,000 times it becomes instinct. Move that from punches and kicks to food and you can see how it becomes more than habit or lazy it becomes an instinct. The search begins for easily edible savory , sweet or salty instant gratification nuggets. Takes an epiphany for most to wake up and realize it and a mountain of discipline to be able to change it.


----------



## 69nites (Nov 25, 2021)

They like food and they like it to taste good. It's really not that complicated. It doesn't kill you tomorrow and by the time you see real problems medically you feel like the damage is already done.

It's not an education problem or any other nonsense. Everyone knows they should eat healthy. The food pyramid isn't a thing anymore. It's just an opulent society.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 25, 2021)

flenser said:


> Time value preference. Eating junk food satisfies them NOW. Eating healthy doesn't satisfy them at all, and the only health reward is far into the future, days even.


Maybe this is just because I've been eating well my whole life. But I get just as much satisfaction from a good healthy meal as a bag of chips or whatever other junk food. 

I feel like people still have the stigma of "healthy food" being mutually exclusive with "tasty food" 

Pretty much any meal you can think of you can make substitutions with low calorie options and have it still be 90% as good. 

People still think of "dieting" as being miserable and having no good food. I don't necessarily believe most of these people are consciously choosing to ignore their health issues, I think more so they literally just don't know better 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 25, 2021)

It doesn’t help that junk food is literally engineered to be as addictive as possible.


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lazy, weak of mind, non-caring, etc...


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 16, 2021)

Diet is like religion. Very hard to convert someone who doesn't truly want to.

I coach nutrition for a living (online that is, aside from owning a gym) and this is a major issue for some of my clients. 

They WANT to change, but habits are a bitch to break for some


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 16, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> Diet is like religion. Very hard to convert someone who doesn't truly want to.
> 
> I coach nutrition for a living (online that is, aside from owning a gym) and this is a major issue for some of my clients.
> 
> They WANT to change, but habits are a bitch to break for some


I hear that. I’d love to have ripped abs but I like chips too much.


----------



## Yano (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I hear that. I’d love to have ripped abs but I like chips too much.


the question is can you MAINTAIN them.... I did a video for my clients about my prep. I don't walk around with abs, never did... I am a big guy and I am not built super lean. I am built like a linebacker when I am normal sized (right now I am 233-235) and when I cut for the stage, the abs come in.

Sure I could maintain them year round if I kept calories lower but then I would lose out on gaining muscle, improving weak points, and enjoying life like a somewhat normal person. To think we can walk around lean AF year round is a dream for a lot of people, and that has to be accepted.

Goals are fantastic, but a specific goal doesn't need to be lived as a lifestyle if you have to obsess over it, deprive yourself of satisfying calories, or lose out on living a life.

The issue with obesity is complex AF, and I have been working on a huge ass blog about it for a while

Socioeconomic, genetics, habits, access to food (food deserts), the portion sizes when dining out, American's obsession with fatty meats, and more


----------



## TODAY (Dec 16, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> the question is can you MAINTAIN them.... I did a video for my clients about my prep. I don't walk around with abs, never did... I am a big guy and I am not built super lean. I am built like a linebacker when I am normal sized (right now I am 233-235) and when I cut for the stage, the abs come in.
> 
> Sure I could maintain them year round if I kept calories lower but then I would lose out on gaining muscle, improving weak points, and enjoying life like a somewhat normal person. To think we can walk around lean AF year round is a dream for a lot of people, and that has to be accepted.
> 
> ...


This is an excellent post.

Carry on.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 16, 2021)

TODAY said:


> This is an excellent post.
> 
> Carry on.


thank you


----------



## beefnewton (Dec 16, 2021)

Because in today's society, people in general are miserable and are always seeking a distraction/pleasure.  Dopamine.  Food is so easy.  Just go down to the gas station and grab a bag of Jalapeno Cheddar Cheetos or hit up a Chuy's for a colon blasting bag of chips and a Steak Burrito (this is personal experience).  Changing your diet means breaking an actual addiction, especially those that have eaten themselves into serious health conditions... which just makes them feel worse... which then just feeds into the need for more food/pleasure.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Dec 16, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Because in today's society, people in general are miserable and are always seeking a distraction/pleasure.  Dopamine.  Food is so easy.  Just go down to the gas station and grab a bag of Jalapeno Cheddar Cheetos or hit up a Chuy's for a colon blasting bag of chips and a Steak Burrito (this is personal experience).  Changing your diet means breaking an actual addiction, especially those that have eaten themselves into serious health conditions... which just makes them feel worse... which then just feeds into the need for more food/pleasure.


psychologically addictive yes. Physical, no. Just want to clear that up. 
not always sure which one is worse....


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 16, 2021)

Fvckinashman said:


> the question is can you MAINTAIN them….


Short answer?  No. I like food too much.  I’d be miserable. 

I’m not a fatass by any means, but my abs are only barely visible. That’s just not a goal for me, though.  I’m working on my strength right now, so I’m probably ~15% at 240ish pounds.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 16, 2021)

IMO, it's because people have been trained to believe that medical care is the answer. Healthy habits aren't really practiced or preached by many physicians and medications are too easy to prescribe. Why change when you can mask your symptoms?

A patient cured is a patient lost.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> IMO, it's because people have been trained to believe that medical care is the answer. Healthy habits aren't really practiced or preached by many physicians and medications are too easy to prescribe. Why change when you can mask your symptoms?
> 
> A patient cured is a patient lost.


I don't think most people in their 20's are thinking of medical care. At least I can tell you that it was not even a thought in my mind. However it's my priority now that I'm in my 40's.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> *I don't think most people in their 20's are thinking of medical care*. At least I can tell you that it was not even a thought in my mind. However it's my priority now that I'm in my 40's.


Probably not, but I was thinking more specifically about the diabetes aspect. My best friend is a T1D, and has been since he was 13. He treats his body like shit, and just relies on his insulin to get him by, knowing that he's fucked later in life and doesn't really do much to change is.


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> IMO, it's because people have been trained to believe that medical care is the answer. Healthy habits aren't really practiced or preached by many physicians and medications are too easy to prescribe. Why change when you can mask your symptoms?
> 
> A patient cured is a patient lost.


Ah ha!  Like going to get a flu or covid shot 10 times instead of changing their lifestyle by eating healthy foods that naturally boost their immune system and relying on that to protect them along with daily exercise? Still waiting for one of these so called leaders to discuss proper nutrition at one of their "COVID" hearings.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Dec 16, 2021)

Another problem for a lot of people is this impatience and need for instant gratification...an inability to stick with something difficult or uncomfortable in order to see results that don't happen overnight.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Ah ha!  Like going to get a flu or covid shot 10 times instead of changing their lifestyle by eating healthy foods that naturally boost their immune system and relying on that to protect them along with daily exercise? Still waiting for one of these so called leaders to discuss proper nutrition at one of their "COVID" hearings.


I eat healthy.... and generally speaking I still believe in vaccines.

I don't think people who get vaccines are using them as a bandaid for living an unhealthy lifestyle. 😂


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I eat healthy.... and generally speaking I still believe in vaccines.
> 
> I don't think people who get vaccines are using them as a bandaid for living an unhealthy lifestyle. 😂


I don't either.  I do know for a fact that many are using it cause its easier than taking the time to studying natural ways to protect themselves. Which will lead to them strengthening their own immune system naturally.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> I don't either but I know for a fact that many are using it cause its easier than taking the time to studying natural ways to protect themselves and strengthen their own immune system naturally.


How do you know this exactly? And how many people is "many"?


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How do you know this exactly? And how many people is "many"?


Lets start with the people who tell you that wearing a mask is healthy for you. When I use the word you I'm referring to the general public.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Lets start with the people who tell you that wearing a mask is healthy for you. When I use the word you I'm referring to the general public.


🙄


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> 🙄


Do you wash your mask every night when you come home or put a new one on each day?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> I don't either.  I do know for a fact that many are using it cause its easier than taking the time to studying natural ways to protect themselves. Which will lead to them strengthening their own immune system naturally.


Natural immunity vs. polio didn’t work out so well.


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Natural immunity vs. polio didn’t work out so well.


lol I have never heard of one person having to take more than one shot to be "immune" to polio. Have you? Did you ever need multiple shots when you went to the doctor as a little boy to get your polio vaccine? Nope you didn't. The reason? Cause that is a vaccine, the COVID one they have right now is not. Maybe one day down the road they will come out with a real vaccine for COVID but I haven't seen one yet. Until then I'll rely on natural immunity, thank you.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Do you wash your mask every night when you come home or put a new one on each day?


My reply is more about your tendency to expect everyone to live their life the way you do, or comply with your ideology, and not about much of anything else.

Almost every thread you start shares this same theme. 🙄


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> lol I have never heard of one person having to take more than one shot to be "immune" to polio. Have you? Did you ever need multiple shots when you went to the doctor as a little boy to get your polio vaccine? Nope you didn't. The reason? Cause that is a vaccine, the COVID one they have right now is not. Maybe one day down the road they will come out with a real vaccine for COVID but I haven't seen one yet.


Several vaccines require booster shots. Requiring boosters doesn’t make them any less a vaccine.  The Hepatitis vaccines are a good example.

If fact, the Polio vaccine is an example of one that requires a booster.

Natural immunity is great, but it has severe limitations.


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> My reply is more about your tendency to expect everyone to live their life the way you do, or comply with your ideology, and not about much of anything else.
> 
> Almost every thread you start shares this same theme. 🙄


I get it. Everyone has their opinion on the COVID situation and I think you get a good idea where I stand. Not here to keep going back and forth all day long. This is the same thing as debating on politics, we are not going to agree 100% ever no matter what our opinions are.


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Several vaccines require booster shots. Requiring boosters doesn’t make them any less a vaccine.  The Hepatitis vaccines are a good example.


We were comparing this vaccine to the Polio vaccine correct? Its comparing apples to oranges and no this is not the same thing at all.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> We were comparing this vaccine to the Polio vaccine correct? Its comparing apples to oranges and no this is not the same thing at all.


Polio requires a booster…

But comparing vaccines is dumb because their efficacy largely depends on how readily the virus mutates. There’s no vaccine for rhinovirus (the cold) because it mutates like crazy.  It’s also a coronavirus.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 16, 2021)

It's easier to stay the same vs making a change because the latter requires "effort" and effort is hard


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Polio requires a booster…


Yep one booster. Thats it! There are people that need 3 or 4 boosters with COVID. A virus with a 99% survival rate. You know what Polio's survival rate is? I'll put this in perspective. 10 out of 100 people who become infected with Polio end up dying. Totally different ball game.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I eat healthy.... and generally speaking I still believe in vaccines.
> 
> I don't think people who get vaccines are using them as a bandaid for living an unhealthy lifestyle. 😂



Maybe not vaccines per se...but damn it man, I know a couple of diabetic people that nearly threw a party when they got approved for those insulin pumps that allow for shenanigans. And at least one of those dick bags was adult onset type 2. 

I was beside myself.  😔


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

No reason to keep going back and forth on the COVID. WE could argue all day long and I don't have time today. Anyway I wish all of you good health and a great Christmas.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Yep one booster. Thats it! There are people that need 3 or 4 boosters with COVID. A virus with a 99% survival rate. You know what Polio's survival rate is? I'll put this in perspective. 10 out of 100 people who become infected with Polio end up dying. Totally different ball game.


Polio requires three shots and a booster my dude. Four shots total.


```
https://www.cdc.gov/vaccines/vpd/polio/index.html
```


----------



## Send0 (Dec 16, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> I get it. Everyone has their opinion on the COVID situation and I think you get a good idea where I stand. Not here to keep going back and forth all day long. This is the same thing as debating on politics, we are not going to agree 100% ever no matter what our opinions are.


I'm not talking about COVID. I'm talking about the trend of your threads in general 😂


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 16, 2021)

I thought we were ragging on the fatties.  How'd we get on boosters?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 16, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> I thought we were ragging on the fatties.  How'd we get on boosters?


You know how we do with tangents.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 16, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> It's a difference in priority.
> 
> This is our one life to live and some people choose to spend their time enjoying the foods they want to eat regardless of what it does to their health. We're all going to wind up on our death bed sooner or later, this is inescapable. We can die in so many ways in the blink of an eye when we least expect it, even the healthiest of us. Some people choose to live life in the moment because tomorrow isn't a guarantee for anyone. Even if their end comes sooner than it would have otherwise, they will die knowing they got what they wanted out of life.
> 
> ...


I agree with this.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GymRat79 (Dec 16, 2021)

lol I know I'm opinionated! You can only imagine my wife's pain when she goes on car rides with me! haha


----------



## blundig (Dec 16, 2021)

69nites said:


> They like food and they like it to taste good. It's really not that complicated. It doesn't kill you tomorrow and by the time you see real problems medically you feel like the damage is already done.
> 
> It's not an education problem or any other nonsense. Everyone knows they should eat healthy. The food pyramid isn't a thing anymore. It's just an opulent society.


And a lot of people feel "they" change their minds all the time on what's good for you so the info is not reliable anyway. Eggs are good, eggs are bad, etc. Or use that as an excuse. Also, people assess the impact of heredity differently. Is there any stats that lifting or bodybuilding (even without drugs) extend life in themselves? No. Or that they're healthier to do than eating the same or not as strict but taking walks? No.  Do weightlifters and bodybuilders have particularly good longevity? No (at best). And people don't do it for that reason.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I eat healthy.... and generally speaking I still believe in vaccines.
> 
> I don't think people who get vaccines are using them as a bandaid for living an unhealthy lifestyle. 😂


seems about time to steer this in the political direction, no? 
I'll start. More fat people want the vaccine and just so happen to be democrats (NewsMax and Project Veritas fact, not any of the mainstream lienews) who by the way stole the election. Trump 2024.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 16, 2021)

Send0 said:


> How do you know this exactly? And how many people is "many"?


He doesn't. It's an assumption. Many like to speak for others.


----------

